# American Van Equipment



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Do ya have a coupon code? 

I'm ready to pull the trigger on a large order. It might be on the catalog?????


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a catalog here but I don't see a coupon code. I have a "catalog code" of MT308 though. I don't know if that's the same of not.





Paul


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I can check on Mon. a.m. for ya . . . always have a few catalogs around.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Mine is MT135


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Whatca gettin?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

For starters...

http://www.americanvan.com/system-o...-full-size-short-bed-and-compact-pickups.html


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Sweet. I like those ratchet strap load binders. 

Call them up, ask for a discount. Tell em some mumbo jumbo about being a non profit plumber. 

Works sometimes.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

I love their stuff but their shipping to me in az is just crazy


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Sweet. I like those ratchet strap load binders.
> 
> Call them up, ask for a discount. Tell em some mumbo jumbo about being a non profit plumber.
> 
> Works sometimes.


Non profit plumber....that's definitely some mumbo jumbo......:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> For starters...
> 
> http://www.americanvan.com/system-o...-full-size-short-bed-and-compact-pickups.html


 Make sure you spring for the cab window guard.

I've had two windows busted out at the pipe yard when I let somebody else load up my pipe.


----------

